# Overclocking GPU -- Locked



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.

_CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
MB: M4A785TD-V EVO
GPU: MSI Geforce 250 GTS 512MB
RAM: Corsair Dominator (2x2gb)
PSU: Corsair TX 850W
Windows 7 64x_

Earlier today I decided to just try out some overclocking on my GPU. Using the MSI Afterburner and oZone3d's furmark for benchmarking.

Default settings:
GPU Core clock: 760
Shader clock: 1836
Memory clock: 1150
Temp: ~72

So I overclocked by 5-10 Mhz at a time, and I got up to about:
GPU Core clock: 815
Shader Clock: 1969
Memory clock: 1175
Temp: ~75

Then when benchmarking artifacts started appearing on the screen and later furmark crashed. So I went back to the previous settings (~5Mhz lower) and tried to benchmark again. Resulting in about 7FPS(Previous 68FPS), even at default settings. I restarted the computer and now all the settings are locked and I can't figure out how to unlock them. It's working properly though again at default settings. I tried rivatuner as well but it's locked.

Do I need to change some value in the registry or is this fixed in the bios? All I can find in the BIOS is GPU Core clock that's currently on AUTO and default at 500 when I choose manual(Is this the internal graphic card's settings?).

So yeah, any help appreciated. I want to be able to overclock again but any tips are welcome.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

It appears that the ability to change gpu settings was locked with the latest drivers, i installed the previous ones and it worked again. My bad.

The reason why I couldn't do it after the reboot but before was because I never restarted MSI Afterburner after updating drivers(lol).


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Was reading the other day that nVidia fixed that bug in the drivers, and the latest will overclock now. I'm using a factory OC'd card, so never noticed the problem.


----------

